

Twitter Launches Stories Email Digest That Mimics Look Of Discover Tab - mirceagoia
http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2012/05/14/twitter-launches-stories-email-digest-that-mimics-look-of-discover-tab-may-use-summify-tech

======
gergles
> The new feature isn’t covered by the standard ‘no emails please’ check box.

I got this spam this morning, and duly reported it as such. No emails means no
fucking emails, what is so hard about that?

